# Sexing



## Malawidude5710 (Feb 12, 2012)

How do i sex Jewel Cichlid?


----------



## RifterFish (Feb 5, 2012)

This is very difficult without venting. When small the females usually have a paler belly and are smaller then the males. But that is so hard to see. There are no apparent differences. When they reach about 2 1/2, the female's belly will visibly bulge when she is ready to spawn. Also, around 2 inches you will see pairs beginning to form. They will swim together, eat together, and sleep together. Also, when they get around 2 1/2 inches and ready to breed, the male will kill all the other fish except his female companion, including other females. Are you trying to fins a pair or just have one and want to know what it is? How big?


----------



## CichlidKnight (Jan 19, 2012)

Males usually have more pointed dorsal fins, and grow to be larger, and darker in color. Females tend to have all round fins, and yes, get a very large bulge and round belly when breeding season, and tend to stay smaller.

-hope this helps. :thumb:


----------



## RifterFish (Feb 5, 2012)

That is true in most species, but with Jewels all the fins are rounded in both male and female. Oddly, its a little easier to tell when they are juveniles because of size difference and color. When they both mature, they are the same size and color. I can barely tell mine apart anymore. Here is a video I made of my Jewels with their fry.


----------

